# Air Brush



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

What are some air bushes you would recommend in the $40-80 price range?

I need to pick up an air brush asap but the selection and my lack of sales rep trust make buying one hard...I already have a compressor with reg...

should I get extra jars for colors? what types of paint are better? IE acrylic or enamel? I don't even know the difference yet.... or what are some things I should know?

cheers guys!
-Benny


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll throw my 2 cents in here.
I have several different air guns, each has a different purpose.

Badger 350 single stage
bottom feed, uses cups and bottles
Use it for rock, landscape, and track painting.
Works good for acrylic, latex and enamel paints
Rough pattern, OK control

Iwata Eclipse Series HP-Bcs 2 stage
Bottom feed, Bottles
Fine detail, cars, engines, figures
Very fine pattern, Great control
Excellent for acrylic and enamel paints

HVLP Gravity Feed Spray Gun
Top feed
Heavy coverage, Landscaping
Course pattern
Use alcohol in it for cleaning parts and equipment
all types of paints

I did find a steal of a deal of a badger like my iwata Eclipse 
http://badgerairbrush.com/Garage_Sale.asp
vega 2000 $41.80
Just make sure you get a hose too.
Sean


----------

